# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hurricane Katrina



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Any one on the Gulf Coast, too? I just got my power back on. None of my tanks suffered (SW or planted). With a little ambient room light, my plants even grew while the power was off! I think things did great, especially seeing as how all my tanks had only one measly battery operated air pump running for four days! My heart goes out to those in Mississippi and New orleans, especially since I have family there and have not heard from them yet


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you're doing well, Amphiprion! We had three of those bad boys through central Florida last year. But, based on what I'm seeing, there's no comparison! Katrina was a beast!!


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

This is true, and thankfully my part of AL did not get the brunt of the storm. Inner portions of Mobile bay received storm surge almost as high as Mississippi, though (20'+). I know several people that had their homes ruined and didnt even expect it to reach that far. I fear for my relatives, as New orleans barely exists as a city now.


----------



## Joshua Hansen (Sep 20, 2005)

I am glad you are okay and hope all your loved ones are safe. Now we see if hurricane Rita does any damage. Hope Rita causes little damage.

from Josh


----------

